# Nakai says hi =)



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my 14.2h bay blanket appy, Nakai. We were just goofing off with these pictures. He's an "in your pocket" horse. He's quite the little ham


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww! he is such a cutie! I wish Sampson would make funny dfaces for the camera


----------



## Lithade (May 14, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------

